# Desperate Housewives: Mittwoch kommt Heidi Klum!



## Mandalorianer (8 Nov. 2010)

*Gabby trifft auf Heidi
Desperate Housewives: Mittwoch kommt Heidi Klum!
​*
Diesen Mittwoch gibt es ein hübsches Gesicht mehr in der beliebten US-Serie Desperate Housewives. Denn Topmodel Heidi Klum (37) hat eine Gastrolle ergattert und spielt sich darin selbst.

Im Februar dieses Jahres haben wir euch bereits berichtet, dass sich Heidi für eine Rolle verpflichtet hat, Drehbeginn war schon im März. Mittwoch gibt’s endlich ihren großen Auftritt:

Achtung Spoiler:

In der Folge „Das Souvenir“ reist Gabby (Eva Longoria Parker, 35) mit ihrer Nachbarin Angie (Drea de Matteo, 38) nach New York, um ihre Nichte Ana und ihren Freund Danny, der Sohn von Angie, in die Wistera Lane zurückzuholen. Gabby hat Ana zuvor einen Modeljob in der Weltmetropole besorgt, um sie von Danny fernzuhalten, wusste aber nicht, dass er ihr dorthin nachreist. Auf der Suche nach den Teenagern trifft Gabby – selbst ein ehemaliges Model – ihre alten Modelkolleginnen, darunter eben auch Heidi. Allerdings verläuft das Treffen zwischen Heidi und Gabby nicht so reibungslos ab, da sich Letztere in der Vergangenheit nicht gerade loyal gegenüber ihren Kolleginnen verhalten hat.

Es ist nicht Heidis erster Auftritt in einer Serie. So sah man sie bereits in kleineren Rollen in Malcom mittendrin, How I met your mother, „Chaos City“ und Sex and the City. Aber neben der selbstbewussten, teilweise heimtückischen und egoistischen Gabby zu spielen, dürfte eine besondere Herausforderung für sie gewesen sein. 

*Gruss Gollum*


----------



## Punisher (14 Sep. 2012)

Gibts davon ein Video hier?


----------

